# saving money on litter and food?



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

How can I save money on litter and food?! I only have 2 cats but I always seem to have fosters and it gets very expensive plus I have a dog with grain allergies so her food is pretty high. Any sites that sell it cheap or stores or any cheap but good brands? I live in the middle of nowhere so we just have walmart and tractor supply. 

Please help,thanks !


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's wonderful what you're doing, but if it was me, I'd stop fostering and concentrate on my own pets, at least until money is no longer an issue. 

Special Kitty from Walmart is pretty cheap and what I use sometimes (when I can bring myself to go to Walmart).


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Saving money is relative... some people might be saving by clipping coupons on the cheapest food around already, others might think they're saving if they're opting for a regular coffee at Starbucks rather than a fancy drink. :lol: You know?

So what are you feeding and what litter are you using now? If you're fostering can the shelter you're fostering for not pay for food/litter?

Are you buying larger 13 oz cans of food/larger bags of kibble/largest bags of litter? Bulk you always save. I've also heard buying pine pellets for litter is cheaper than buying clumping clay... you can buy bedding pellets in bulk and it's the same thing.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I go to petco where they give $5 back for every $100 spent and purchase things on sale. The last time i went, they had 15# bags of pro plan cat food for $3! I also purchase 13oz cans for my 3 cats. I purchase on sale and get discounts where I can. I always search the clearance section and recently bought toys for my hamsters for 50 cents! I save where I can and splurge where its necessary. Usually turns out well for me


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> It's wonderful what you're doing, but if it was me, I'd stop fostering and concentrate on my own pets, at least until money is no longer an issue.


This. I only have two because that's all I can afford to feed they way I think they deserve to be fed. (and the way MowMow has to be fed because of health issues).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with Marie73 and MowMow- temporarily stop the fostering if money is this tight. If you are thinking about scrimping on litter and food then I think you are living too close to the edge. 

There is value in large bags of dry vs smaller bags. You could buy a 20# bag and it would last for months - just remember to keep it TIGHTLY sealed between servings to maintain freshness.

Same with litter. You could buy the big 40# tubs vs the smaller tubs or boxes. Watch for coupons for Tidy Cats litter - or if your nose can stand it you can buy regular litter vs scoopable. Buy the big 13oz cans of cat food vs the 3oz sizes.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Also, you could use the internet to buy cat food. You will get free shipping from Chewy.com or Wag.com for purchases of $49 or more.

There are tons of ways to cut back: no Starbucks, no movie theaters, no fast food, no restaurants, no smoking, no drinking alcohol, no cable TV (I just did this - saving $75 a month now), find a cheaper cell phone provider (hubby just did this - saving $35 a month now), use a Tracfone (costs me $120 per year TOTAL for mine!), use a bike, pack a lunch, sell something on Craigslist, do a job for a neighbor (lawn mowing, car repair, etc.). 

We wrote to ADT security asking them to permanently lower our bill to $30 or less. THEY DID!! We were actually shocked - saving over $15/month now. Total saved a month now is about $125.....so far.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

:crazy


Marcia said:


> There are tons of ways to cut back: no Starbucks,


Did u just say what I think you said?? No starbucks?!?! One of my perks with the new apt was ....starbucks is across the street :crazy!!!!!


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

I've never tried myself but apparently chick crumbs (organic, not nasties in it) is a great cat litter and it clumps. In the UK we have 20kg sacks for about £12 and my litter is £24 for 15kg.. tempted to try it myself


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pushkabounce said:


> .. tempted to try it myself


I think you should stick with the loo. :grin:


----------



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

My last foster dog for the year just got adopted yesterday,I dont plan on fostering anymore,at least not this year. We do not have pet shops around here. At the shelter we are non profit and cant afford to supply fosters with food/litter,there is only one foster other than me. Every now and then I get litter,rarely.


----------



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> :crazy
> 
> Did u just say what I think you said?? No starbucks?!?! One of my perks with the new apt was ....starbucks is across the street :crazy!!!!!


lol I wish we had a starbucks here ! I dont even eat out much 8-O


----------



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

Marcia said:


> I agree with Marie73 and MowMow- temporarily stop the fostering if money is this tight. If you are thinking about scrimping on litter and food then I think you are living too close to the edge.
> 
> There is value in large bags of dry vs smaller bags. You could buy a 20# bag and it would last for months - just remember to keep it TIGHTLY sealed between servings to maintain freshness.
> 
> Same with litter. You could buy the big 40# tubs vs the smaller tubs or boxes. Watch for coupons for Tidy Cats litter - or if your nose can stand it you can buy regular litter vs scoopable. Buy the big 13oz cans of cat food vs the 3oz sizes.


Not really scrimping just trying to find something cheaper but still good or sites that sell it cheap. My dogs take a huge chunk of money every month because of allergies and a vet bill this month,which I can afford but would like to have a little extra.


----------



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Also, you could use the internet to buy cat food. You will get free shipping from Chewy.com or Wag.com for purchases of $49 or more.
> 
> There are tons of ways to cut back: no Starbucks, no movie theaters, no fast food, no restaurants, no smoking, no drinking alcohol, no cable TV (I just did this - saving $75 a month now), find a cheaper cell phone provider (hubby just did this - saving $35 a month now), use a Tracfone (costs me $120 per year TOTAL for mine!), use a bike, pack a lunch, sell something on Craigslist, do a job for a neighbor (lawn mowing, car repair, etc.).
> 
> We wrote to ADT security asking them to permanently lower our bill to $30 or less. THEY DID!! We were actually shocked - saving over $15/month now. Total saved a month now is about $125.....so far.


I rarely eat out,maybe once every 2 weeks if that. And I dont pay a cell bill,we dont have starbucks and I havent been to the movies in I dont know how many months. Lol ,I live in the middle of no where so theres not many options for things like that,so I do save money that way.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

pitbullove said:


> I rarely eat out,maybe once every 2 weeks if that. And I dont pay a cell bill,we dont have starbucks and I havent been to the movies in I dont know how many months. Lol ,I live in the middle of no where so theres not many options for things like that,so I do save money that way.


Dang, you REALLY are roughing it!! Well, I tried.....maybe someone else can make better suggestions.


----------



## anne j (Sep 22, 2013)

Pushkabounce said:


> I've never tried myself but apparently chick crumbs (organic, not nasties in it) is a great cat litter and it clumps. In the UK we have 20kg sacks for about £12 and my litter is £24 for 15kg.. tempted to try it myself


They work very well! I just started using this stuff a few weeks ago, as one of my cats had taken to peeing outside of the litter box (behavior stuff, not medical).

I did some researching and found a brand called DuMor. They have egg laying pellets, and crumbles. I got the crumbles in a 50# bag for 14.99USD. It's a lot cheaper than what I was using before and clumps great. 

So that's definitely one way you can save a bit of money - not using "traditional" litter.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I was under the impression that if you foster - the responsible agency provides all the necessary supplies i.e. food/litter. Or perhaps you're fostering independently?

I would agree if you're fostering out of your own pocket and money is tight, maybe consider stopping it temporarily until your financial situation improves (or work with a group that absorbs the cost of the fostering).


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

If you buy canned food, get the big economical cans. They really do save you money.

I get my cat food from Chewy.com or Petfooddirect.com, you get free shipping if you spend $49.

Cheapest litter I've found so far is the Special Kitty clumping litter for multiple cats from Walmart. It's less than $10 for 40lbs.


----------



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Dang, you REALLY are roughing it!! Well, I tried.....maybe someone else can make better suggestions.


Lol well I try to eat healthy so eating out isnt really for me. I can afford my animals just thought maybe im spending too much.I have never bought online and I always but little cans of food so I think I will change those 2 things.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I stopped feeding the strays just couple months back to concentrate on my own and that saved me more than $100/pm on just food, excluding medical fees. I didn't care anymore about people calling me abandoner, afterall I wasn't the main caregiver and local cats are so fortunate here where there are sooooo many cat feeders vying to feed the strays.

Before I started using wood pellets, I was using paper pellet that costs me more than $20/pm. Until a cat lover recommended wood pellets and I have since switched and that just costs me approx $3/pm and the savings I can use to buy supplements for my FIV+ cat.


----------



## Resty (Jun 23, 2013)

I cant buy large cans of cat food or Id just end up throwing more away. Killer will not, as a rule, eat out of the same can twice. Ive tried, quite literally really, every kind of canned food on the market, flavors, cuts, etc. She'll wolf it down the first time....MAYBE the 2nd...but from then on she tries to bury it. If I feed her one kind in the morning...I cant feed it to her at night 'cuz she wont touch it normally. Now and then she will but seldom. She does get dry food and lots of filtered bottled water.

I just keep trying and keep throwing out.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Resty said:


> I cant buy large cans of cat food or Id just end up throwing more away. Killer will not, as a rule, eat out of the same can twice. Ive tried, quite literally really, every kind of canned food on the market, flavors, cuts, etc. She'll wolf it down the first time....MAYBE the 2nd...but from then on she tries to bury it. If I feed her one kind in the morning...I cant feed it to her at night 'cuz she wont touch it normally. Now and then she will but seldom. She does get dry food and lots of filtered bottled water.
> 
> I just keep trying and keep throwing out.


I found that keeping the dish spotless worked -- but then not always. Now I wash Missy's dish, rinse it, and do not dry the upper surface. Nothing is perfect so I'm never sure my methods will keep working, but I no longer get the burying behaviour. Zenobi never used the burying behaviour.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Resty said:


> I cant buy large cans of cat food or Id just end up throwing more away. Killer will not, as a rule, eat out of the same can twice. Ive tried, quite literally really, every kind of canned food on the market, flavors, cuts, etc. She'll wolf it down the first time....MAYBE the 2nd...but from then on she tries to bury it. If I feed her one kind in the morning...I cant feed it to her at night 'cuz she wont touch it normally. Now and then she will but seldom. She does get dry food and lots of filtered bottled water.
> 
> I just keep trying and keep throwing out.


Canned food will keep in the fridge for about 4 days. Or you can portion it and freeze it...if you put it in a snack ziplock you can defrost it pretty quickly in a bowl of water. You can have several flavors in a rotation at one time.


----------



## Resty (Jun 23, 2013)

jusjim said:


> I found that keeping the dish spotless worked -- but then not always. Now I wash Missy's dish, rinse it, and do not dry the upper surface. Nothing is perfect so I'm never sure my methods will keep working, but I no longer get the burying behaviour. Zenobi never used the burying behaviour.


I change her dish from morning to night because she is picky and doesnt like anything old left in it. IF there's even a drop of the prior meal in it she wont touch it.

She doesnt attempt to bury the first round, usually she'll wolf it down. I seldom ever give her the same food twice, mostly because she wont eat it. I have never had Killer eat an entire CAN of cat food...not even the tiny ones. I always throw at least part of it away.

Once in awhile if I just leave the dish sit with the food in it that she tried to bury, she MAY go back and eat it later in the morning / evening. I dont leave it over night.

She IS a true Diva


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't use the 13 oz cans either. I am lucky to be able to use the 5.5 oz cans. I don't know what it is, but they can tell it's not fresh. I have a feral outside though who eats ANYTHING and a lot of it, so nothing goes to waste. But it still irritates me that they are that picky. I change their dishes every meal (I just use my own ceramic plates - they don't like metal bowls). Scout will drink out of a metal bowl, but Jem will only drink out of a glass bowl (maybe it keeps the water colder?). They drive me insane sometimes! 

I also need to find a recording (or make one) of a can opening. They all come running when they hear that, so I wonder if I could trick them into thinking it's fresh? Wishful thinking, I'm sure, but I need to try it...


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I only have 1 cat & she is on prescription food which is expensive. I buy Dr. Elsey's cat litter in the 18 lb bag (I think) & I pay $15 for it. It lasts 1 month. 

I also have a dog & pay $28 per month for an 18 lb bag of food for her. 

I get it that prescription food is expensive but it can't be changed. You just do what you can do & what is in your pocket book.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

marie73 said:


> I think you should stick with the loo. :grin:


Haha just read this.. was working out very expensive to use it myself


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahaha sadly, starbucks is my only perk. I don't drink. Hardly ever go out to eat, no movies, hand wash my clothes every night so I don't have to buy a card and put money on it to do a wash and dry. I just bought special kitty cat litter..it is cheap...haven't used it yet. I buy on line...because I don't have a car or car insurance, changed my cable...saving 30 bucks there a month. I brown bag my lunch or come home to eat. I use coupons too. I don't buy water...I fill up at the gym..I get a free membership because I work there. I moved to a smaller apartment, I will never give up starbucks hahahaha. Everyone has their ways of saving


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

tezster said:


> I was under the impression that if you foster - the responsible agency provides all the necessary supplies i.e. food/litter. Or perhaps you're fostering independently?


Most organizations don't pay for food and litter, however, I have heard that those things are tax deductible if you foster. I haven't tried it, I don't keep track of my purchases well enough, but I should.

The group I work with does get donations of food, litter, and random supplies, but usually the food and litter goes to those with 10-12 fosters. I only have two, so I feel bad taking those things. I have taken donations of toys and treats before though.

When we are at adoption events, food companies sometimes give out coupon booklets...I have been known to snag those...recently got a stack of $5 off Natures Recipe coupons. You can also email companies that you like and ask for coupons. I've done that too, and they also sent samples.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

jadis said:


> Most organizations don't pay for food and litter, however, I have heard that those things are tax deductible if you foster. I haven't tried it, I don't keep track of my purchases well enough, but I should.


They are all tax deductible. I keep track of my receipts for purchases (including toys, litter, food, etc.). Also, mileage to/from adoption events, vet visits, meet and greets, transport of adoptees, volunteering at a shelter, etc. are tax deductible, so keep track of that. I just keep everything in a spreadsheet with the to/from mileage. IRS lets you claim a per-mile amount of .14 cents. It adds up very quickly!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

So sad, prices of cat food kept going up, one brand went up by nearly 20%. I had to switch kibbles back to Solidgold Indigo Moon (grain free) and which is alot cheaper than most. I can't buy the larger can too, firstly it will take a long time to finish, secondly they aren't any cheaper here, thirdly, the brands in larger can are the ones ET hated.


----------

